# Rhubarb Wine



## PolishWineP (Jun 3, 2007)

*Rhubarb Wine for 6 Gallons*
18# rhubarb
15# sugar
1 1/2 oz whole cloves
6 crushed campden tabs 
Water to 6 gallons **Wait 24 hrs before continuing**
1T. Pectic Enzyme
1 12/t Tannin
2T Yeast Nutrient
3T Acid Blend
Yeast, Lalvin EC-118
Starting SG was 1.078


After a few days we added *4 C simple syrup* each day for 3 days. 
Day 8, at an SG of 1.024 we removed the straining bag.
Day 9, at an SG of 1.020 we racked it. 
By the time we bottled this we'd added an additional *2 T Potasium Sorbate, 2 tsp Ascorbic Acid &amp; 18 T simple syrup.*
This wine had a lot of sediment and we should have racked it more than we did. It was one of our very first fruit wines and experience is a great teacher!




I think we stumbled through it and got very lucky with the outcome. But, it remains one of my favorite wines with a unique flavor. 
Chopping rhubarb dulls knives quickly. I don't know why.



If you're going to cut a lot of the wonderful stalk, be sure to have several sharp knives available.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you, PWP!!


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 25, 2008)

could you tell me for a 3 gallon batch please??


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2008)

Rhubarb is a little gritty and that gritty material will dull knives.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 26, 2008)

pizz65 said:


> could you tell me for a 3 gallon batch please??




This should b pretty close pizz65. PWP can verify this fo you.

9# rhubarb
7# sugar
3/4oz whole cloves
3crushed campden tabs 
Water to3 gallons **Wait 24 hrs before continuing**
1t. Pectic Enzyme
3/4/t Tannin
1T Yeast Nutrient
1.5T Acid Blend
Yeast, Lalvin EC-118


After a few days add2* C simple syrup* each day for 3 days.


----------

